# How to specifically define faulty VRAM chip



## tidyboyd (Feb 28, 2013)

I was hoping someone might be able to point me in the right direction. I'm after software (or any other method) that can specifically locate which RAM chip on the PCB is faulty as there are 12 and I have no other idea on how to distinguish which one the problem chip might be as there all mounted via BGA.


Also if there is such a piece of software out there that does this job could the problem also be that the BGA isnt soldered correctly?


If anybodies wondering I have no guarantee, I'm reasonably proficient and I'm really just interested in trying to fix it.


Thanks for any help in advance


----------



## tidyboyd (Mar 2, 2013)

Does anybody have any ideas? I cant seem to find anything that does the job


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 2, 2013)

What makes you suspect you have a faulty VRAM chip?


----------



## tidyboyd (Mar 2, 2013)

This website and some of the pictures it provides:

http://www.playtool.com/pages/artifacts/artifacts.html


Also this piece of software:

http://mikelab.kiev.ua/index_en.php?page=PROGRAMS/vmt_en


Reveals errors in the RAM so I'm just after a program to diagnose which physical chip is the issue again, any help is appreciated


----------



## erocker (Mar 2, 2013)

I've never heard of any such standalone software. I'm sure some RAM companies have specialized software/hardware of doing such things.


*Found some things here...
There's a lot of information here: http://www.simmtester.com/

You may find a solution (using pinouts, multimeter, etc) without having to buy the extra hardware.


----------



## Phusius (Mar 2, 2013)

Just buy from Amazon, if your product doesn't seem to be working correctly return it for replacement.  Amazon pays shipping both ways... /shrug


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 2, 2013)

Once you determine what RAM chip is bad, what do you expect to accomplish? RAM chips aren't user replaceable You can't buy them individually and even if you manage to get across one you'll need a BGA solder machine. 

If your graphic card has warranty just return it. If it doesn't you _could_ try your hand at a laptop repair center, some might have a re-balling service (I was able to fix an Xbox 360  that way).


----------



## Frick (Mar 2, 2013)

Used bga solder stuff can be had for a pretty good price, so its not THAT unlikely the op has one.


----------



## tidyboyd (Mar 2, 2013)

I do have a reballing machine handy (a really good one actually )and I'm in the process of removing bits and testing on an old x600 to see if its viable. I have a spare card exactly the same model that the broken RAM chip is coming from. They do have a Samsung logo on and a model number so I presume I could purchase it separate? Not relevant in this instance though.

Ill check out Amazon thanks the the tip

And ill be checking through that simtester website tonight thanks a bunch for that erocker although because it is a BGA I didnt think I would be able to test with a multimeter, thanked 

Will let you know how I get on


----------



## tidyboyd (May 6, 2013)

I know this thread is a bit dated but I though I should update what happened. I removed the RAM chip, realised the BGA was different to anything I had so I had to buy a stencil that matched the grid correctly from here:

www.ohararp.com/Stencils.html

But as I'm a lazy bugger I haven't taken precise measurements of the BGA necessary and sent them yet, I'm also now debating whether to do it at all, time will tell


----------



## OneMoar (May 6, 2013)

just replace all the chips there cheap enough that you could even goto a larger chip


----------



## tidyboyd (May 6, 2013)

Didnt think the memory would work in that sense because of the BIOS but I know next to nothing about BIOS's so you could well be right. Yea I could buy some new, I havent investigated whether they come complete with the solder already attached but I would presume they do. Ill keep the thread alive if I get on the case in the next month or so for others to bounce off


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 6, 2013)

That's something I've wondered for awhile - If cards need a special bios for non-standard memory sizes. If not it would make getting customized cards a wee bit easier.


----------



## OneMoar (May 6, 2013)

tidyboyd said:


> Didnt think the memory would work in that sense because of the BIOS but I know next to nothing about BIOS's so you could well be right. Yea I could buy some new, I havent investigated whether they come complete with the solder already attached but I would presume they do. Ill keep the thread alive if I get on the case in the next month or so for others to bounce off



the bios you can edit
what card is it


----------



## tidyboyd (May 6, 2013)

The card I was originally modding was an x600 but I have a radeon 7950 here, a gtx 670 thats showing the same similar artifacts and a radeon 6870 that again is showing similar problems.

How exactly can one go about editing the BIOS for upgraded memory? Is it really that simple?


----------



## OneMoar (May 6, 2013)

tidyboyd said:


> The card I was originally modding was an x600 but I have a radeon 7950 here, a gtx 670 thats showing the same similar artifacts and a radeon 6870 that again is showing similar problems.
> 
> How exactly can one go about editing the BIOS for upgraded memory? Is it really that simple?



3 cards same problem...
I am betting something else at work(power supply)
if its just displaying the occasional line or 3 across the screen thats normal for ati cards 

just edit the bios with RBE and change the amount of memory


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 6, 2013)

If it is 3 cards displaying the same artifacts I'd check my cable and then monitor...


----------



## tidyboyd (May 6, 2013)

My rigs aren't the issue, the cards have all been tested separately in different machines. Also all 3 cards malfunctioned in different rigs at large spaces between, they've just been laying around with me being lazy n all but yea normally I would check the PSU if that was the case. 

Ive been fixing them for years I just thought it would be a good exercise to repair the devices down to component level to improve my own knowledge and maybe fix other peoples cards which I'm still convinced can be done to a reasonable level. 

Does RBE allow for changing VRAM size? After looking at the list of things it can do I didn't see it, also does changing the VRAM have any effect on power consumption if its possible to complete the surgery?


----------



## dillis94 (Feb 27, 2022)

did nothing happen anymore so far? Any new experiences?


----------



## Nike_486DX (Feb 27, 2022)

dillis94 said:


> did nothing happen anymore so far? Any new experiences?


for nvidia use nvidia mods/mats, it will say which chip is giving errors. Usually it will be like A0 (second chip in channel A), or B1 (first chip in channel B). Each channel is 64bit ofc. And for example if you have a gtx 780 then it will be carrying 12 chips. Usually the count is being done *counter-clockwise* from the bottom right (right to the gpu) to the left around the gpu. A1A0 B1B0 etc. On some cards it can get a bit tricky (if there are chips on the back side of the pcb, these are exceptions).


----------



## Sharshofe (Apr 2, 2022)

Nike_486DX said:


> for nvidia use nvidia mods/mats, it will say which chip is giving errors. Usually it will be like A0 (second chip in channel A), or B1 (first chip in channel B). Each channel is 64bit ofc. And for example if you have a gtx 780 then it will be carrying 12 chips. Usually the count is being done *counter-clockwise* from the bottom right (right to the gpu) to the left around the gpu. A1A0 B1B0 etc. On some cards it can get a bit tricky (if there are chips on the back side of the pcb, these are exceptions).


hey man thank you so much for the info i actually do have a gtx 780 which is displaying artifacts and i struggled with trying to find how to locate the vram chipset but i saw a youtuber saying A0 then A1 and now I don't know how to sort them + is there any software which disables the faulty vram chipset


----------

